# 2007 Bowtech TOMKAT



## MClang (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, new user so cut me slack. Just received a new TOMKAT and out of the box, noticed the top cam was rubbing the limb. I took it back to dealer for set-up, showed him the problem and he swapped out the upper limb and it fixed problem. BUT, the clearance between both cams is minimal (1 mm?). I've shot the bow and it's sweet, but I'm worried this clearance is too tight. Should I be worried? I can't get over how fast and quiet it is!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk MClang. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## racinjason14 (Jun 23, 2006)

I believe the 06's and 07's are the same. At least the 06's with the weighted limb tips to current. I have the 06 with the upgraded lims and the tolerance is tight. Its around 1-2MM. It shouldn't be a problem. Just keep an eye on it and if there are any marks go to your dealer. I don't think you'll have a problem. Good luck with your new bow. You made a great choice. There isn't any other bow package that will give you the porformance the Tomkat will. It's a great all around bow with good speed. I shoot 60# 29" draw and X-weave 200, 310gr and get 302fps with strigs that have 1500-2500 shots through them.


----------



## Mike- (Nov 9, 2006)

I also just bought a Tomkat. The cams are very close by design I'm guessing.

Mine has no cam tilt problem. So far I'm very happy all together...except...

I'm waiting for a new sight. The original peep and sight aren't conducive to low light conditions. I do more than half my shooting at home...across the living room and down the hall! Not enough light with a "very" small peep diameter to boot. I'll get the main sight then look into what to do with the peep. Maybe one of those "No Peep", peeps!

Have fun with it...

Mike


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## PSECaptnKirk (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome to AT! 

Captn---


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

you may have gotten better response if you would have posted in the general forum. But good luck and welcome to AT.


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

you should post your ? in the General or maybe even the bow tuning forum and you'll get a lot more help! 

welcome bro:shade:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't worry about the Tomkat. You have an awesome shooter enjoy!!:shade: 

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

